# Went To Jennette's Pier Today



## ez2cdave

Well, the Solunar Tables said it would be a great day . . . TW's Tackle said the action was good on Jennette's Pier today . . . I called the Pier and they said it was a great day with lots of action . . . So, my wife & I took the 180 mile drive (each way).

When we arrived, things were not as we had hoped . . . Virtually nothing was caught, save for two 7" Flounder and a single Spot. I talked to the Pin-Riggers, who had been there since the pier opened this morning . . . not a single bite. The lady in the pier house described the action as "very slow", after we had paid, of course. We were informed it was "non-refundable" (Murphy was working overtime - LOL !)

Any way, it was a nice day, weather-wise . . . Not too hot, but a little too windy for my tastes. We fished a while and then I "made the rounds", checking out the situation on the end of the pier . . . Took a few pics, met a few people, talked a few minutes , etc.

Anyway, here are some pics . . .


----------



## ncdead

Hey Dave, too bad it wasnt more productive...i think you asked about a place to stay a while back. Where did you end up? Sometimes oregon inlet catwalk or the jetties around the bridge will be more productive than the piers. If you go back and have access to a lightweight generator with a drop cord and light hit the oregon inlet bridge catwalk after dark....sometimes very productive. Bluefish, grey trout, stripers(when in season)....ocean side of the bridge subject to ocean striper laws, sound side of bridge different even though there is only twenty feet separating the two.


----------



## ez2cdave

ncdead said:


> Hey Dave, too bad it wasnt more productive...i think you asked about a place to stay a while back. Where did you end up? Sometimes oregon inlet catwalk or the jetties around the bridge will be more productive than the piers. If you go back and have access to a lightweight generator with a drop cord and light hit the oregon inlet bridge catwalk after dark....sometimes very productive. Bluefish, grey trout, stripers(when in season)....ocean side of the bridge subject to ocean striper laws, sound side of bridge different even though there is only twenty feet separating the two.


We Drove over this morning and returned the same day . . . Now, if I had invested $50 in gas, $180 on a motel, $80-$100 on food, $25 + $5 for Bait on Jennette's Pier ($350 +/-_ to get "skunked" like that, my post above wouldn't have been as "friendly", if you know what I mean . . . LOL !!! 

As for Jetties, I'm 54 and my wife is 58 . . . Not likely to go crawling around on Jetties, anymore ! The Oregon Inlet catwalk sounds interesting, but the thought of having to cart a generator out there probably makes it a "no-go". A few years ago, would have been OK, but "old age" sucks !


----------



## fishinbob

Sorry the action was slow, but at least you got to get out. Those bait shop and pier house reports are not very truthful most of the time.


----------



## ncdead

A couple years ago we were fishing the jetty on the ocean side.About halfway out there is a little pool of water that floods during high tide on the opposite side of the inlet. I just happened to look over when two redfish swam from the open water side into this tiny pool on the opposite side. I caught both of them in about ten minutes on finger mullet. About twenty five inches each. Funny as hell. Two biggest fish of the weekend caught in the equivalent of a mudhole with miles of open water on the other side of the jetty.


----------



## ez2cdave

fishinbob said:


> Sorry the action was slow, but at least you got to get out. Those bait shop and pier house reports are not very truthful most of the time.


Got any ideas for "better sources" for accurate info ?

If so, PLEASE share them with me !

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave

I'm curious to see what TW's has to say about today's fishing (Thursday) tomorrow . . .

*https://twsbaitandtackle.wordpress.com/*


----------



## ncdead

Its tough man. I live in Greensboro and used to make that round trip of 550 miles to the outer banks multiple times each year but i cant justify it anymore. I can catch more quality fish in our farm pond in an afternoon than i can expect from a whole weekend at the coast. To be standing in the surf 200 years ago with a shimano stradic and some jig heads and soft plastics in october.....


----------



## ez2cdave

ncdead said:


> To be standing in the surf 200 years ago with a shimano stradic and some jig heads and soft plastics in october.....


That would have been "EPIC" !!!


----------



## ncdead

Depends on what you are fishing for Dave. A consistent Southwest wind will drastically drop the water temperature from nags head to around rodanthe. We generally fish lures for flounder, reds and trout. A southwest wind for us is a death toll. Southwest wind will muddy the water and make it uncomfortable to wade in the surf due to the frigid water temps. Ninety degree air temperature...sixty three degree water temp. The odd reality is that the air temperature and humidity rise while the water temperature drops. Bottom fishing can still be productive....sea mullet, spot ,croaker....etc. I would not put much faith in pier/baitshop reports in general. Some are legit...some are in it for the money....no offense. the reality on the outer banks in terms of fishing is largely dependent upon day to day weather conditions IMO..just my experience...someone else chime in please...I could use some undiscovered tips myself.


----------



## Reelturner

ncdead.....nailed it!!!

Very dependent on day to day weather conditions if not about hourly too.

RT


----------



## 1BadF350

If I wasnt 300 miles away and working I would have been there. I see you met Garret and Bailey. Man, those guys never catch fish.


----------



## rainshatter

Please take pictures 1 and 2 down. You do not have the right to post a picture with me in it unless you ask my permission.


----------



## OBX8ozbomber

Sent a first timer to Garrys yesterday, they caught sea mullet on fake bait most of the day, his kids had a blast


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> Got any ideas for "better sources" for accurate info ?
> 
> If so, PLEASE share them with me !
> 
> Tight Lines !


Look at the wind.........do not worry about calling a pier house..........

In the Summer time and into the Fall bring a cast net and get live shrimp and live finger mullet and keep them alive while you are getting more bait and while fishing and ride until the wind is in your face and you will catch fish at Dawn and Dusk...........................If it is blowing hard NW you better fish Sound side...................if you expect the summertime fish to be biting in the surf or on a pier at 10:00 or 11:00 AM in the morning in the summer you are deluded unless it is overcast and Fatback are around...............if on the other hand you make the effort to get live shrimp and this takes real effort on the OBX you will at least give yourself a fighting chance........there is a reason they call it the Dawn Bite.........it is over by 8:00 AM...


----------



## ez2cdave

rainshatter said:


> Please take pictures 1 and 2 down. You do not have the right to post a picture with me in it unless you ask my permission.


I am a professional photographer and am within my rights. The photo's were taken in a Public Place, where no expectation of privacy exists. I never identified you, but you just did so, by your statement.

*https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commonshotographs_of_identifiable_people
*

EXCERPT:

*The right of privacy*

*The law on privacy concerning photographs can be crudely divided into whether the photograph was taken in a private or public place. A private place is somewhere the subject has a reasonable expectation of privacy and a public place is somewhere where the subject has no such expectation. The terms are unrelated to whether the land is privately or publicly owned.* For example, a tent on a beach is a private place on public land and a concert is a public place on private property. A place may be publicly accessible but still retain an expectation of privacy concerning photography, for example a hospital ward during visiting hours. Whether the place is private or not may also depend on the situation at the time: for example that same hospital ward would have been a public place during a tour before it opens.

*In the United States, consent is not as a rule required to photograph people in public places and publish those photos. Hence, unless there are specific local laws to the contrary, overriding legal concerns (e.g., defamation) or moral concerns (e.g., picture unfairly obtained), the Commons community does not normally require that an identifiable subject of a photograph taken in a public place has consented to the image being taken or uploaded. This is so whether the image is of a famous personality or of an unknown individual.*

END EXCERPT:


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> Look at the wind.........do not worry about calling a pier house..........
> 
> In the Summer time and into the Fall bring a cast net and get live shrimp and live finger mullet and keep them alive while you are getting more bait and while fishing and ride until the wind is in your face and you will catch fish at Dawn and Dusk...........................If it is blowing hard NW you better fish Sound side...................if you expect the summertime fish to be biting in the surf or on a pier at 10:00 or 11:00 AM in the morning in the summer you are deluded unless it is overcast and Fatback are around...............if on the other hand you make the effort to get live shrimp and this takes real effort on the OBX you will at least give yourself a fighting chance........there is a reason they call it the Dawn Bite.........it is over by 8:00 AM...


Interesting info. Does a similar thing happen in late afternoon, through sundown ?


----------



## Garboman

"I am a professional photographer and am within my rights. The photo's were taken in a Public Place, where no expectation of privacy exists. I never identified you, but you just did so, by your statement."


Good thing you are a Pro Photographer, you sure do not know much about making friends on a fishing forum or anything about catching fish on the OBX in the summertime


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> Good thing you are a Pro Photographer, you sure do not know much about making friends on a fishing forum or anything about catching fish on the OBX in the summertime


Well, even if I "wanted" to take them down, I can't, since the board doesn't allow message editing after 30 minutes . . .

As for the OBX, you're right . . . I fished in South FL for over 40 years and admit I'm not familiar with NC pier tactics, yet.


----------



## ez2cdave

rainshatter said:


> Please take pictures 1 and 2 down. You do not have the right to post a picture with me in it unless you ask my permission.


We got off on the wrong foot . . .

First of all, I do "have the right" to post pics of anyone taken in a public place under the law . . . When you said I "don't have the right, without asking your permission", that ticked me off because I know better and I took your remarks personally. At any rate, it wasn't a good day for me, yesterday. 

As for taking down the pics, I can't, since the board doesn't allow message editing after 30 minutes . . . I apologize for the way I responded to you yesterday.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Dave, do you want the pics removed?


----------



## ez2cdave

BubbaHoTep said:


> Dave, do you want the pics removed?


Yes, please remove the top 2 photo's only . . . Thanks !


----------



## BubbaHoTep

They're showing up as attached thumbnails. I don't know how to edit that part.

I'll see if I can get flea on it.


----------



## ez2cdave

BubbaHoTep said:


> They're showing up as attached thumbnails. I don't know how to edit that part.
> 
> I'll see if I can get flea on it.


OK, thanks !


----------



## BubbaHoTep

That worked. That also took a while to figure out.


----------



## ez2cdave

BubbaHoTep said:


> That worked. That also took a while to figure out.


Thanks for your help, "Bubba" !!!


----------



## ncsharkman

ez2dave is a true gentleman and his apology shows class! I can't for the life of me see that he did anything wrong BUT he took the high road on this. I could learn to be more tolerant but Not likely.....


----------



## ez2cdave

ncsharkman said:


> ez2dave is a true gentleman and his apology shows class! I can't for the life of me see that he did anything wrong BUT he took the high road on this. I could learn to be more tolerant but Not likely.....


I don't want to "blow my own horn" . . . Let's just say that I'm "old school", both in Life and in Fishing !

For the record, I'm neither "politically correct" nor "tolerant", in the 21st Century definition of that word . . . I'm a Southern Baptist and a "hard-line", far-right Conservative, who believes in our Constitutional rights & freedoms and who is not afraid to oppose those who seek to take them away or "modify" them to suit their "agenda"!

Tight Lines !


----------



## sand flea

Just a clarification on the legal claims: it doesn't matter if the photographer is a professional or an amateur with a cameraphone. Permission is not needed if they were taken in a public place. But it's just good manners if someone says "Hey, I'm in that picture--please take it down" to honor their request which is exactly what happened here so all's well...


----------



## ez2cdave

sand flea said:


> Just a clarification on the legal claims: it doesn't matter if the photographer is a professional or an amateur with a cameraphone. Permission is not needed if they were taken in a public place. But it's just good manners if someone says "Hey, I'm in that picture--please take it down" to honor their request which is exactly what happened here so all's well...


PLUS, "BubbaHoTep" learned how to remove "Attached Images" . . . LOL !


----------



## BubbaHoTep

No, I learned how to remove thumbnails.

It was no problem removing the images.


----------



## Jwalker

Hey Dave looks like you left a little to early. According to jeannettes pier Facebook page, late afternoon on Thursday a couple of kings were caught. 48 and 51 inbches


----------



## ez2cdave

Jwalker said:


> Hey Dave looks like you left a little to early. According to jeannettes pier Facebook page, late afternoon on Thursday a couple of kings were caught. 48 and 51 inbches


Yes, I heard about that . . . "Murphy's Law" . . . I wasn't geared up for that, anyway . . . Congrats to whoever caught them !!!


----------



## StillSearchin

ez2cdave said:


> As for Jetties, I'm 54 and my wife is 58 . . . Not likely to go crawling around on Jetties, anymore ! The Oregon Inlet catwalk sounds interesting, but the thought of having to cart a generator out there probably makes it a "no-go". A few years ago, would have been OK, but "old age" sucks !


Damn, if 54 & 58 is old age, I'm in big trouble.


----------



## ez2cdave

StillSearchin said:


> Damn, if 54 & 58 is old age, I'm in big trouble.


I have two bad knees, a bad back, and a screwed up right shoulder. My wife has Degenerative Disk Syndrome and Spinal Stenosis. We are an "old" 54 & 58 - LOL !!!


----------



## Jollymon

Dave ,I know how you feel ,I hit 58 in June , Almost didn't,I'm on my 2nd. pacemaker(1st. one didn't pace both sides) I also beat small cell cancer.Degenerative Disk Syndrome And the Stenosis too And a few other things we old [email protected]&ts get . But I'm still kicking it and not going to stop till the Good Lord drags me off. So Fish On


----------



## LEADDRAFT

65 Pound Stud caught.. WHOA!!! (A KING NOT a Cobia),, yes a 65 pound KING... Jesus..


----------



## ez2cdave

Jollymon said:


> Dave ,I know how you feel ,I hit 58 in June , Almost didn't,I'm on my 2nd. pacemaker(1st. one didn't pace both sides) I also beat small cell cancer.Degenerative Disk Syndrome And the Stenosis too And a few other things we old [email protected]&ts get . But I'm still kicking it and not going to stop till the Good Lord drags me off. So Fish On


 Absolutely right . . . I'm not quitting until it's time to leave this Earth !


----------



## ez2cdave

LEADDRAFT said:


> 65 Pound Stud caught.. WHOA!!! (A KING NOT a Cobia),, yes a 65 pound KING... Jesus..


65 lb ??? Was that the 51" King that was caught or a different fish ?


----------



## ez2cdave

Nevermind . . . I see it was a different fish . . . What a Monster ! ! !


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Absolutely, nice fish. Only been there once for a dogfish competition so I might be wrong, but isn't there a big 'ol lip that sticks out, making it hard to get fish up?

As far as the getting old bit, if oldies just stopped going to the doctor, they wouldn't know what they have so they wouldn't worry about it so much and it wouldn't hurt as much. it could all be put down to just plain old getting old, mind over matter 'n all that People can't afford to keep going to the doctor for him to tell them they are falling to pieces, we know that already, it's what happens when ya get old. 
That's right innit Shooter?


----------



## ncsharkman

Wow, I'm sure glad I'm still young unlike you "old timers"! It's nice to see your still out there wetting a line though!


----------



## Jollymon

ncsharkman, Do it right and you"ll gat to be a " old timer " Too


----------



## sand flea

ez2cdave said:


> Nevermind . . . I see it was a different fish . . . What a Monster ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 15916


First glance at that I went "Holy crap a wahoo off the pi...OHMYGAWD that king is huge!" Can't believe it didn't dump his reel on the first run. Was anyone out there to see it happen?


----------



## ez2cdave

sand flea said:


> First glance at that I went "Holy crap a wahoo off the pi...OHMYGAWD that king is huge!" Can't believe it didn't dump his reel on the first run. Was anyone out there to see it happen?


Does anyone know what gear he was using ?


----------



## 1BadF350

ez2cdave said:


> Does anyone know what gear he was using ?



It was a River rig with a frozen sand flea.


----------



## goinfishing

1BadF350 said:


> It was a River rig with a frozen sand flea.


Haha. Good one


----------



## LEADDRAFT

dirtyhandslopez said:


> As far as the getting old bit, if oldies just stopped going to the doctor, they wouldn't know what they have so they wouldn't worry about it so much and it wouldn't hurt as much. it could all be put down to just plain old getting old, mind over matter 'n all that People can't afford to keep going to the doctor for him to tell them they are falling to pieces, we know that already, it's what happens when ya get old.
> That's right innit Shooter?


Please!! Don't remind the rest of Old "Up & Comers", 52 This year.. Missing Half a Arm,, Busted up left knee,, bad Back, (Lower),, My *Remaining* Parts are Not far behind. MY *good* arm, serving Me thoughout my Life, Is "cracking" don't wanna work, in the morning,, and It's getting harder to post fishen reports.. hurtin more when i'm ACTUALLY fishen.. Fingers lock up vise like. Eyes failing.. can't see My king bait if it's swimming or Rigor mortis.. Add some, Wind & waves ,, It Looks alive to Me.. It gets worse,, having to ask one of those Strappin Young'ins to Hoist My bait bucket.. just send Me to King Heaven Now..


----------



## LEADDRAFT

From OXX Voice, (only a 20 minute fight??? WhaaaaT??? )What may be one of the largest king mackerels ever caught from a fishing pier on the Outer Banks was reeled in Saturday evening from the end of Jennette’s Pier in Nags Head.

The 65-pound king, which measured 61 inches from the tailfork with a girth of 26.5 inches, was decked by C.J. Rice around 6 p.m. after a roughly 20-minute fight.

Rice used a live bluefish as bait on a pin rig off the end of the 1,000-foot pier. Once he wrestled the fish to the pilings, it took three other fishermen with large grappling hooks called gaffs to haul it over the rail.




While no official records are kept, the fish ranks among the biggest king mackerel ever caught from a fishing pier in North Carolina, according to discussion groups on the Internet.

The state record king mackerel of 82 pounds, 4 ounces was caught off Ocracoke in 1999, while the International Game Fish Association all-tackle world record weighed 93 pounds, and was caught off San Juan, Puerto Rico that same year.


----------



## ez2cdave

Any idea what reel he was using ? I'm trying to get an idea of line capacity and drag power.


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> Any idea what reel he was using ? I'm trying to get an idea of line capacity and drag power.


400-500 yards 20 pound line, light drag as small hooks are used typically, trick is not put a lot of pressure on the fish

65 pound king NHP in 1995 pier record

65 pound King Rodanthe 1996 Rick Belton pier record

68 pound King Avon a few years back pier record

A 90 pound plus King came up on my rig at NHP in 1985, he looked me in the eye, turned his nose up at my fatback on my rig and swam off....Never seen one larger in 2500 days at the end of a OBX T, Garbo record for the one who got away.....

Seen twenty+ Kings over 50 pounds decked most run about 400-500 yards initially, a few strip smaller reels

4/0 is as small as I would go


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> 400-500 yards 20 pound line, light drag as small hooks are used typically, trick is not put a lot of pressure on the fish
> 
> 4/0 is as small as I would go


I'm thinking I'd like to learn how to Pin Rig . . . I've never tried it before and it sounds interesting !

I have a Penn 113HLW ( 600 yd / 30# Mono ) , a Daiwa 450H ( 550 yd / 30# Mono ), a Daiwa 400H (460 yd / 30# ), and a Daiwa 350H ( 370 yd / 30 # Mono ) . . . I figure, if spooled with 20# Trilene Big Game, they would hold 900 yd, 825 yd, 690 yd, and 500 yd, respectively. I also have a Penn 555 GS ( 600 yd / 20# Mono ), but I don't use it very often .

Is the light drag pressure is to avoid tearing the hooks free ?

Small Hooks . . . Size & Style ? Probably not Circles, right ?


----------



## DaBig2na

LEADDRAFT said:


> From OXX Voice, (only a 20 minute fight??? WhaaaaT??? )
> 
> The 65-pound king, which measured 61 inches from the tailfork with a girth of 26.5 inches, was decked by C.J. Rice around 6 p.m. after a roughly 20-minute fight.
> 
> Rice used a live bluefish as bait on a pin rig off the end of the 1,000-foot pier. Once he wrestled the fish to the pilings, it took three other fishermen with large grappling hooks called gaffs to haul it over the rail.


Well , I was one of the seven left fishing when the threat of rain approached. I'm not sure why the news media needs to make it sound tougher than it actually was. CJ and I both repositioned when most of the others vacated. CJ threw straight North. I was immediately to his right about half way down before the jigging lane in the center. Cowboy his father George, Travis, Blake and Spike were in the South corner. The threat of a shower whittled 25 rigs at the peak of the day to seven. The strike was a few minutes after 6pm

At most, the initial run was about 200 yards with light to moderate drag. The second run was about one hundred and the same amount of drag. I don't think CJ never changed it until the fish was spent and close to the pier. He stayed in the north corner most of the time never needed to move. When the fish was within 20 yards of the pier he crossed easily under the remaining five rigs he was gaffed in the south corner about ten feet down towards the beach. When I first saw the fish I knew Over Forty Pounds. When he got to the top I knew he was a TOAD! Oh My Lord! It was not a " wrestle the fish from this pilings." More like guide the fish to the gaff. First gaff went in with a really good bite, second when it and pierced through the meat on one side with an ok bite. Third gaff was for insurance.

If I am not mistaken CJ was using a TLD 15 or a 20 on a 5.5 ft rod rated around 30-50lbs he commented to me while he was fighting the fish that the rod used to be a foot and a half taller. I joked back at CJ that I thought HE used to be a foot and a half taller since he stands 5'8" and is stocky. The whole thing was over in about 25 minutes at most.

CJ used a very small blue 7he had caught early that morning and managed to keep alive on his rig the entire day. Bait was at a premium and not plentiful. 

I think that about covers it!


----------



## DaBig2na

View attachment 15929
View attachment 15930


----------



## rainshatter

The amount of stupidity in this thread amazes me. "Any idea what reel he was using? I'm trying to get an idea of line capacity and drag power"......come on man. It's a fish. Not a damn rocket ship. Drag is not an issue with kings. The only thing you do with the drag on a king is DONT TOUCH IT. That's how you pull the hooks. Then going on about what reels you have and the line capacity....my god do you have all that $h!t memorized?? Go look at what people have and get that. It's not hard. "Im thinking I'd like to learn how to Pin Rig.... I've never tried it before and it sounds interesting"......that right there tells me you should try it. It's not something you just go try to see if you like it......it's something you put years into. Sure some people get lucky and get a fish first year out and then get spoiled but it doesn't happen that way. After this story gets out there will be so many internet fisherman saying to themselves "oh that looks easy I can go do that" it's going to be stupid. Some of yall would be cool and take advise and try to learn from the people that have been doing it for years but others will think that they know more just because of their post count on an Internet forum...those are the people that we will have to deal with and put up with their inexperience when a fish does get hooked up and they don't know how to man their rigs....


----------



## DaBig2na

Preach It Garrett!!!! I give you a Big A Men !!!


----------



## ez2cdave

rainshatter said:


> The amount of stupidity in this thread amazes me. "Any idea what reel he was using? I'm trying to get an idea of line capacity and drag power"......come on man. It's a fish. Not a damn rocket ship. Drag is not an issue with kings. The only thing you do with the drag on a king is DONT TOUCH IT. That's how you pull the hooks. Then going on about what reels you have and the line capacity....my god do you have all that $h!t memorized?? Go look at what people have and get that. It's not hard. "Im thinking I'd like to learn how to Pin Rig.... I've never tried it before and it sounds interesting"......that right there tells me you should try it. It's not something you just go try to see if you like it......it's something you put years into. Sure some people get lucky and get a fish first year out and then get spoiled but it doesn't happen that way. After this story gets out there will be so many internet fisherman saying to themselves "oh that looks easy I can go do that" it's going to be stupid. Some of yall would be cool and take advise and try to learn from the people that have been doing it for years but others will think that they know more just because of their post count on an Internet forum...those are the people that we will have to deal with and put up with their inexperience when a fish does get hooked up and they don't know how to man their rigs....


You're welcome, because I had your pics taken down, before . . . Maybe I should have left them up, or re-post them, since you're acting like a jackass !

If you don't like the way I post, then don't upset yourself by reading them. That would be much better than having to endure your bitching & whining about everything you don't like !


----------



## DaBig2na

Dave,
Most all the boards here think you are the VILLAGE IDIOT! I'd much rather fish beside that 19 yr old kid than have you halfway down the pier or better yet the same pier. He works his butt off in a tackle shop and he fishes. He has probably forgotten more than you know. He can be a little hard headed and cantankerous but he picks up things really well and is a damn good angler. Unlike you he knows its FISHING, and not CATCHING. You will have good days and bad. He was the one who officially weighed the fish at the tackle shop where he is employed. Just so you know!

You have been on two piers once each at the OBX and all you do is talk smack about both of them. YOU FISHED EACH, ONE TIME! You accuse of all piers at the OBX of price fixing. Here's some advice; fish the free stuff! The pier at Pirates Cove near the boat ramp,the catwalk on the Bonner Bridge, or the Little Bridge. That way you don't have to ask for a refund because the fish aren't biting, or worry you are getting shafted because of a pier conspiracy. The price to fish, is the price to fish. If you don't like it there are many options. In your case go to the fish market, Austins or Oneals come to mind, or Moss Foods in Louisburg on Friday. That is, unless Alvin or Sandy hasn't run your butt out of their store.

Pin rigging is not rocket science. You own all this equipment but don't have a clue how to use it. Believe me you've posted the pictures to prove it, and listed it all when ever you get a chance. 

Mr Professional Photographer!! and Sexual intellect, otherwise known as [email protected]+*--n Know it all. 

2na

"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let everyone think you are an idiot. Than to open it and remove all doubt"


----------



## Drumdum

A change in subject...  This IS the BIGGEST king caught on obx...


----------



## Drumdum

A BIG CONGRATS on CJ'S fish though.. It's great to see a youngen put in time, learn, and get a reward!!


----------



## DaBig2na

Ken, 

Joey and his wife, Derek, possibly Stacy, and me will be hitting Rodanthe weekend after next. Would love to see you and Tater. Shhhhh it's Joey's Birhtday weekend. Don't tell anyone


----------



## 1BadF350

I predict this thread will not end well.


----------



## Garboman

Drumdum said:


> A change in subject...  This IS the BIGGEST king caught on obx...
> 
> View attachment 15931


DD, Good idea to get this internet straight on what is what in the King Fishing world............as far as OBX records

When I was young and beautiful, it was not hard at all to learn King Fishing...............it was not crowded usually and there were fish around most clear water days in the summer.

1n 1980 You put a bait out on an OBX pier in June and July and within a day or two you were hooked up........................

Until the mid 1990's in October when the Kings started heading South down the beach you put a bait out at Rodanthe pier in clear water and in a few hours you were hooked up..............

Waiting all summer for a bite.................Make a fella have to go back to smoking weed............................come to think of it that is what 90% of the King Fishermen did all through the 1980's.........................that is probably why you fellas do not see as many Kings these days..........Kings like to bite rigs where the operator is under the influence............ King thinks he has a better chance of eating and getting away and not running into the gaff....


----------



## 1BadF350

(If I smoked...LOL) I would imagine I would just sit there with a goofy grin and squinty eyes giggling as my reel got dumped. Then turn and say "whoa man that was cool" as I downed an entire bag of Funions.


----------



## LEADDRAFT

Info Folks are asking about.. The feller was fishing for Cobia.. Link--> http://www.northcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=5214 _Rice's king was 61 inches long (fork Length), with a 26 ½-inch girth. The bluefish it hit was hooked to a rig Race made of 90-pound test Surflon coated stranded wire, with a 5/0 J-hook in the bait’s nose and two No. 4 treble hook trailers. 

Rice’s rod was heavier than those most fishermen use when targeting kings from piers, primarily because he was targeting cobia. The rod was a 5-foot-2 Tsunami jigging rod with new guides and wraps, mated with a Shimano TLD 15 reel loaded with 400 yards of 50-pound braid backing and a top shot of 150 yards of 30-pound mono.
_ A AWESOME job...:fishing:


----------



## rainshatter

I hope you know some of that article was embellished by the writer to make it seem more interesting. It's media hype...just like all the shark $h!t this spring.


----------



## LEADDRAFT

rainshatter said:


> I hope you know some of that article was embellished by the writer to make it seem more interesting. It's media hype...just like all the shark $h!t this spring.


I completely Agree RainShatter.. it's called Creative Editing...


----------



## ez2cdave

DaBig2na said:


> You own all this equipment but don't have a clue how to use it. Believe me you've posted the pictures to prove it, and listed it all when ever you get a chance.
> 
> Mr Professional Photographer!! and Sexual intellect, otherwise known as [email protected]+*--n Know it all.


Jealousy is a terrible thing that just eats you up inside, day after day. It probably started for you in early childhood. Unfortunately, since you never grew up, you'll never outgrow it, either. So, make the best of the life you have, even if it is so painful for you to face the truth.

You can spout off all you want . . . I really don't care and won't be responding to the crap you post !


----------



## ez2cdave

1BadF350 said:


> I predict this thread will not end well.


Point well taken . . . Moderators, please CLOSE this thread !


----------



## LEADDRAFT

ez2cdave said:


> Point well taken . . . Moderators, please CLOSE this thread !


 Naw,, Lordy; the Feeshen Stories are jus getting good,, opcorn: have I eva told about the time.....  ,, The Tourons were 3 Deep on the Rail I tell ya,, Bout that time,, it Hit the Rigs, dumping line Due north, though the Tourons,,, .... Yelling, I was hollering for the Knifeman as Tangled Lines got thicker...


----------



## dena

Jollymon said:


> ncsharkman, Do it right and you"ll gat to be a " old timer " Too



And if you don't do it right, it ain't worth getting old.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Garboman said:


> DD, Good idea to get this internet straight on what is what in the King Fishing world............as far as OBX records
> 
> When I was young and beautiful, it was not hard at all to learn King Fishing...............it was not crowded usually and there were fish around most clear water days in the summer.
> 
> 1n 1980 You put a bait out on an OBX pier in June and July and within a day or two you were hooked up........................
> 
> Until the mid 1990's in October when the Kings started heading South down the beach you put a bait out at Rodanthe pier in clear water and in a few hours you were hooked up..............
> 
> Waiting all summer for a bite.................Make a fella have to go back to smoking weed.......


In summer of 2003 I was working in Jacksonville, NC, and decided to take up pin rigging from piers in that vicinity. I spent a lot of time at BIP, also hit up Topsail piers and a few other Emerald Isle piers. I learned a lot the right way, by watching/listening to the old hands. I spent nearly a month observing before I ever even king fished. 

My technique for everything up to fighting the fish (casting anchor, making rigs) was good, but I never got to test the rest. I remember talking to a regular on one of the piers that seemed to know a lot, and he informed me that in three years of king fishing he had hooked two fish but landed none. That was the end of my king fishing days, as I just did not have that kind of time to put in. If I lived right on the coast full time it would be different, maybe. I'd rather spend what precious time I have at the beach catching whiting and other tasty shrimp eaters. 

I'm just old enough (31) to remember better days, as I spent a lot of time on Crystal Pier at Wrightsville Beach as a kid. It was pretty common to see kings landed back then (late '80s to early '90s). Hate that I missed it, really hate my son will too.


----------



## Reelturner

Been pinning since '91. Live in central NC usually get down at least one week each year. Sometimes I get fortunate and get to spend a few days longer but not often.

Glad to see a king like this around today at the beach because those glory days of while back probably will not add up like they once did.

I have some fish to show for myself...I guess up until the last 5 years or so I kinda was described as "being lucky" as my wife says. The last time down ..had to come early in June '15 because I could not work it out like I wanted to in July I did not see a large fish from the end all week long.

Like hunting...be prepared, be prepared, know as much as you can , and just hope your in the right place at the right time. 

Hey, C j was targeting cobia as read the article but I say his "burger tasted really good" when he left the parking lot that evening! RT


----------



## Garboman

Carolina Rebel said:


> In summer of 2003 I was working in Jacksonville, NC, and decided to take up pin rigging from piers in that vicinity. I spent a lot of time at BIP, also hit up Topsail piers and a few other Emerald Isle piers. I learned a lot the right way, by watching/listening to the old hands. I spent nearly a month observing before I ever even king fished.
> 
> My technique for everything up to fighting the fish (casting anchor, making rigs) was good, but I never got to test the rest. I remember talking to a regular on one of the piers that seemed to know a lot, and he informed me that in three years of king fishing he had hooked two fish but landed none. That was the end of my king fishing days, as I just did not have that kind of time to put in. If I lived right on the coast full time it would be different, maybe. I'd rather spend what precious time I have at the beach catching whiting and other tasty shrimp eaters.
> 
> I'm just old enough (31) to remember better days, as I spent a lot of time on Crystal Pier at Wrightsville Beach as a kid. It was pretty common to see kings landed back then (late '80s to early '90s). Hate that I missed it, really hate my son will too.


I was 13 years old in 1966 when I saw my first King Mackerel taken live baiting on Avalon Pier.

I did not have the equipment to fish for them as I was the only fisherman in the family.

It was around thirty pounds and it hit a three pound blue, I will all ways remember how excited all of us tourists myself included got when that fish finally hit the deck and the silver swirl that formed on the planks as the King lay dieing....

The fisherman's name was Romeo.....................


----------



## Drumdum

Garboman said:


> I was 13 years old in 1966 when I saw my first King Mackerel taken live baiting on Avalon Pier.
> 
> I did not have the equipment to fish for them as I was the only fisherman in the family.
> 
> It was around thirty pounds and it hit a three pound blue, I will all ways remember how excited all of us tourists myself included got when that fish finally hit the deck and the silver swirl that formed on the planks as the King lay dieing....
> 
> The fisherman's name was Romeo.....................


 Great story Garbo... I was on a surfboard at the time you saw that king,and into freshwater fishing... In 75 a friend of mine brought me out to Frisco for a change of pace.. We were catching grey trout when I noticed a guy coming out with a huge spinning rod.. He also had a military amo box.. He heaved a big sinker out,reached in the amo box and attached what to me looked like a huge bobber.. He asked if he could have one of my trout,I said sure cause I wanted to see just what he was trying to catch. He attached the trout to the float and dropped it over.. I only had to watch a minute or so and BAM! The water exploded around that float and line was peeling off his reel!! I watched as he fought the fish and some guy gaffed it for him.. After seeing that I went to Princess Anne Tackle in Va Beach and started buying stuff to learn how to do that.... 

Once I went through the "hazing" that young plankers go through with regulars,as well as asked and listened to folks about how to rig and what to do,I was hooked.. Was lucky enough to have lived my 20's on the planks every weekend.. And as you said,if the water was clear,you could almost bank on catching at least one a weekend....


----------



## 1BadF350

Hazing? Its more like cruel and unusual punishment....yet something about it keeps me making the 600mile round trip with no sleep every weekend.


----------



## DaBig2na

Ya forgot this un


----------



## 1BadF350

Yeah I have that one but I didnt want to post Cowboys pic without asking, LOL rainshatter might tell me to take it down.


----------



## Garboman

1BadF350 said:


> Hazing? Its more like cruel and unusual punishment....yet something about it keeps me making the 600mile round trip with no sleep every weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15944
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15945
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15946



Nice fish, how did you cook the Drum? I like the boneless filets cooked over wood with lemon-pepper.

DD was referring to "Hazing" in that it used to be a real problem for anyone new coming out to the T and fishing without some individuals (Greedy FHB's) getting all upset about newcomers, you could not expect to put an anchor out without someone getting bent out of shape sooner or later.

Romeo who I referred to in my post was a legend on Avalon and back in the day if a fella who mostly fished Nags Head Pier like myself came down to Avalon to fish I would have problems, even though I was a local and lived in Nags Head.

On Rodanthe it was even worse and a lot of Nags Head fellas would not go there because of the "Crew", there were some fellas who would fight you just because it was cloudy and you were not from Hatteras, them fellas are now too old to fight.

Getting into a physical fight in the old days happened more than once, in part because we sold the Kings and Cobia to the Restaurants, a fifty pound King was worth $100, which was a fair amount of money back in 1984.

The main reason I gave up King Fishing in 1996 was all the problems with other people out on the end, looking back a lot of the problems originated with me, but back then we viewed it like it was ours and rest of the world not from Hatteras were just in our way....right or wrong that was how it was...

Everyone liked DD cause he is so mellow he fit in at all the piers, I was not so likeable


----------



## 1BadF350

How did I cook the Drum? LOL thats a good one.


----------



## Garboman

1BadF350 said:


> How did I cook the Drum? LOL thats a good one.


That Drum properly prepared would put the King to shame.............and I would venture people would be hard pressed to tell the difference between the Drum and Cobia after grilling

We used to eat Drum all the time..........the large Drum used to get whacked right regular back in the day...........I reckon they were not far from getting extinct by 1996.....I liked the thirty to forty pounders for eating, the larger ones we let go or they went into the stew pot....

Back in the day you could survive the OBX just by selling fish to restaurants and eating fish and beans, no job, just a professional King fisherman you fished every clear water day and in the spring and fall you went for Drum and they went into the cooler not back into the water sporting a piece of plastic behind the dorsal fin.


----------



## 1BadF350

I'm sure it would have tasted great. I've eaten my share of slot size both grilled and broiled. To be honest I'm not a huge fan of King. I gave all my meat from that fish to my gaffer and pretty much everyone else that was there. I think we decked 4-5 that day. We had so much meat people were turning it down.
Unless you are my gaffer, if you want Cobia you'll have to pry it from my cold dead hands. LOL


----------



## ncdead

I will always remember a day on the pier around 1995 in atlantic beach...i think it was the triple s. We were plugging for spanish and the undersized fish were being inhaled by cobia that were hanging around the pilings after being being released. A really cool memory of a female angler hooking and landing a cobia around thirty pounds on a gotcha plug using eight pound test line. Good times


----------



## ncdead

Sorry to see the sportsman and triple s piers go....


----------



## Reelturner

ncdead said:


> I will always remember a day on the pier around 1995 in atlantic beach...i think it was the triple s. We were plugging for spanish and the undersized fish were being inhaled by cobia that were hanging around the pilings after being being released. A really cool memory of a female angler hooking and landing a cobia around thirty pounds on a gotcha plug using eight pound test line. Good times


I bet it was a thrill to watch her catch that big ol cobia on such a little rod. Lots of fun for sure and she will never forget it either.

RT


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

Interesting thread here, but not much to kingn the planks if you can throw a heaver, haywire twist, albright mono to wire, throw a cast net, and work a gotcha plug, and most of all but not least take the cotton outta the ears and put in your mouth and watch and listen to guys like loner dd and garbo, put n your time and pay your dues your on your way. Tarpon fishn takes it to a new ballgame good luck fellas. Nice fish by the way 350.


----------



## js1172

I just started pin rigging this year, at the insistence of Milton and jimmy from avon pier, great to learn something new, maybe one of these years I'll catch a fish.
js


----------



## 1BadF350

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Interesting thread here, but not much to kingn the planks if you can throw a heaver, haywire twist, albright mono to wire, throw a cast net, and work a gotcha plug, and most of all but not least take the cotton outta the ears and put in your mouth and watch and listen to guys like loner dd and garbo, put n your time and pay your dues your on your way. Tarpon fishn takes it to a new ballgame good luck fellas. Nice fish by the way 350.


Thanks KB!
Just waiting on you guys to tell me about the Lincoln assassination or how fun it was to dump tea into Boston Harbor.


----------



## Drumdum

1BadF350 said:


> I'm sure it would have tasted great. I've eaten my share of slot size both grilled and broiled. To be honest I'm not a huge fan of King. I gave all my meat from that fish to my gaffer and pretty much everyone else that was there. I think we decked 4-5 that day. We had so much meat people were turning it down.
> Unless you are my gaffer, if you want Cobia you'll have to pry it from my cold dead hands. LOL


 Trust me.. If it was legal I'd trade you a hunk of cobia for a hunk of big drum....


----------



## Jollymon

It wasn't to bad with the tea just had to make sure that the horses were ready to go.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

1BadF350 said:


> Thanks KB!
> Just waiting on you guys to tell me about the Lincoln assassination or how fun it was to dump tea into Boston Harbor.


Wasn't around for those, and certainly wasn't trying to be that guy who thinks he know's it all, just keeping it simple man. Had my fun with them as a kid growing up fishing Mercer's and Crystal late 80's early 90's.


----------



## LEADDRAFT

1BadF350 said:


> Thanks KB!
> Just waiting on you guys to tell me about the Lincoln assassination or how fun it was to dump tea into Boston Harbor.


 Few more Drinks, I think they'll be ready. :beer:  This Talk about *Hazing*,, Is this were (as you grow older & more experienced),, You turn from being a "Hazie" into a "Hazer", over time? Or did that happen during the "80's" with certain King Fishermen, associating & hangin out with those Lowly Spot Feeshermens, Cuz of lack of numerious King(s); that smoked those funny lookin Cigars that smelled like rotting Pogies?? NOT to be mistaken with Stogies.. "Cough~Cough"


----------



## Digger54

ncdead said:


> Sorry to see the sportsman and triple s piers go....


Iron Steamer is missed too.


----------



## ncdead

Like all those old mom and pop hotels/motels in and around nags head that we used to stay in that have been replaced with three story beach houses....can't blame them for cashing in and checking out but I miss it.


----------



## Drumdum

LEADDRAFT said:


> Few more Drinks, I think they'll be ready. :beer:  This Talk about *Hazing*,, Is this were (as you grow older & more experienced),, You turn from being a "Hazie" into a "Hazer", over time? Or did that happen during the "80's" with certain King Fishermen, associating & hangin out with those Lowly Spot Feeshermens, Cuz of lack of numerious King(s); that smoked those funny lookin Cigars that smelled like rotting Pogies?? NOT to be mistaken with Stogies.. "Cough~Cough"


 Never had a problem with "hazing" figured it was part of the "program" when I first started.. We didn't have this new fandangled internet back then,so we had to take a hazing,learn from the best,and keep on feesh'n.... 

Had folks from se nc that told me the old Dolphin Pier was the one that had the best numbers for kings when it was up and running..


----------



## cooper138

js1172 said:


> I just started pin rigging this year, at the insistence of Milton and jimmy from avon pier, great to learn something new, maybe one of these years I'll catch a fish.
> js


Ya Nailed them butterflys!


----------



## LEADDRAFT

cooper138 said:


> Ya Nailed them butterflys!


 Ya mean those lil yellow ones?


> =DrumDum: Had folks from se nc that told me the old Dolphin Pier was the one that had the best numbers for kings when it was up and running..


Correct,,, It used to be very Productive... Though in those Days My Dad was Used to going to Barnacle Bills.. he had the "fever" so bad... To the point of demanding, 
My Mom dropping Him off in Crutches once, The "Guys" took His crutches Away, until He either caught a King, or Not at all.. (He called Early Monday Morning catching one, then; the guys gave'em back His crutches.. (He had BOTH Legs in a Cast(s) from a night jump in Bragg..).. AND I think Beer had a lot to do with Him freeshin that Pier..


----------



## js1172

kinda yeller, but not little, just always wanted to catch one ever since I watched 2 guys trying to get a 4 foot one in a net on my first time on avon pier








js


----------



## Drumdum

LEADDRAFT said:


> Ya mean those lil yellow ones?
> 
> Correct,,, It used to be very Productive... Though in those Days My Dad was Used to going to Barnacle Bills.. he had the "fever" so bad... To the point of demanding,
> My Mom dropping Him off in Crutches once, The "Guys" took His crutches Away, until He either caught a King, or Not at all.. (He called Early Monday Morning catching one, then; the guys gave'em back His crutches.. (He had BOTH Legs in a Cast(s) from a night jump in Bragg..).. AND I think Beer had a lot to do with Him freeshin that Pier..


 Wow,that's taking it to a whole other level... haha... The guys I fished with would wait till you went to sleep and put a shark in your sleeping bag with ya or something cool like that...


----------

